# Early "two-year-molars"? Abnormal violent behavior?



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with a toddler (17 months old on June 17)
getting his/her "two year molars" early?

My DD had a fever & threw-up (just that one time , & then a small spit-up the next day) last Monday. Was fussy and nursing more than usual. Fever gone by Friday (is that a particularly lengthy time for a mild fever by the way?). Once her fever dissipated it *seems* as though she suddenly changed. All of Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (yesterday) she has been MISERABLE (crying, screaming, fussing) almost all the time and won't remain asleep for more than an hour max. Before, I night nursed without issue. Could even pick her up asleep and she would nurse and fall right back to sleep happily afterward. Now SUDDENLY, if I pick her up when she awakes crying she is in instant tantrum, and often refuses the breast.








She is in the room crying right now.

OK, so I just successfully nursed her. Went to put her back down and she began crying/screaming/flailing. (My neighbors are bumping the wall. How embarrassing.)

I cracked and gave her a dropperfull of Tylenol almost 3 hours ago as I came to feel today that she might be in some sort of pain. 2 year molars came to mind. Connection to the fever/vomiting? Just coincidence?

I checked her body, ears (touching with mild pressure today to see if she is in obvious pain. Nothing apparent.

I should mention that on Saturday she bit me a number of times (a new thing) & on Sunday she began to repeatedly bang her head willfully against walls, doorframes, etc... her poor little forehead.









So could it be that she is teething? Something else? I find the behavior stressful and alarming to say the least.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

That sounds like my little guy as of the last week. He's also 17 months and is working on 4 molars at the same time. There's been a lot of flailing around screaming and refusing to nurse at night. He hasn't been much of a night nurser for awhile, though. We'll go through periods of 1-2 hours when he's up screaming and can't be calmed down. I've given him tylenol/ibuprofen and then orajel to top it off so hopefully the orajel can help the pain momentarily and by the time that wears away, the other stuff will kick in. I don't particularly like giving him all that stuff, but my guy is miserable. I noticed that before his top teeth came through, they looked really weird--as though someone took a razer blade to his gums and just slashed around. I couldn't feel any teeth but there were these wounded looking gums. On the bottom, there are just bulges where the teeth are coming in.
Things are starting to relax for us... I don't think molars at 17 months is that unusual. One of my friends said that her baby got them right at 1 year. Hang in there.


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Means a lot right now. I'm quite worried.

The biting/ headbanging is one of my biggest concerns. she has bruises on her forehead now.









I should have mentioned that I see no evidence of teeth back there yet... but from experience with other teeth, that isn't necessarily meaningful.

But such extreme moods with no obvious gum/teeth indicators?

I'm wondering about the fever connection?


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

DD doesn't have her 2-year molars yet, just the other 4. They caused a great deal of discomfort at the stage when they were starting to move up into the gums - and the evidence was the big bulges that appeared. I'm sorry I don't have any further insight...

Oh - other than, DD definitely turns to frustration-biting when she's teething or going through a major developmental spurt. Might help if you work with your DD on pointing to her mouth when her teeth hurt? DD started doing that somewhere along the way - we often asked her, "do your teeth hurt?" and would point to our own mouths. She now points to her mouth when her teeth are bothering her.


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

My 16 Month old is working on her second set of molars. I can feel the bottom ones just under the skin. Makes for some fu-u-u-u-un times...


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

did the tylenol help at all? if not, i would try motrin. my son can't handle teething and motrin is the only thing that really gives him any relief.


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Might help if you work with your DD on pointing to her mouth when her teeth hurt? DD started doing that somewhere along the way - we often asked her, "do your teeth hurt?" and would point to our own mouths. She now points to her mouth when her teeth are bothering her.

This is something I started to do today! Hadn't really had to in the past. Either her other teeth didn't bother her nearly as much, or it's the emotional age she's at combined with (likely worse) pain.

Thanks!


----------



## ghannit (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
did the tylenol help at all? if not, i would try motrin. my son can't handle teething and motrin is the only thing that really gives him any relief.

Not sure if Motrin is in Canada, but I did consider giving ibuprofen a shot.

Thanks for the insight! I think I will try this.

Oh, & I'm not really sure if the Tylenol helped. It's a big *maybe*. 2 hour stretches of sleep are better than 1 hour I suppose!

I really hate that so much coloring and extra crap is put in the child suspension drops by the way. Sigh.


----------

